
How I Made 700% Returns by Gambling with UNU - joshagogo
http://unanimous.ai/wildcard/
======
divebomb
Who does the "swarm" have this weekend? Are you gonna let it ride??

~~~
joshagogo
They picked NE, Den, Ariz, Carolina.

------
hogwash
Who does the swarm have for the eventual Super Bowl winner?

~~~
joshagogo
NE

